# start to end



## Real78 (Mar 8, 2009)

Can one use a 600watt HPS from start to end? Once I buy my HPS with cool tube I will only have about 50-80 dollars left so I won't have enough to buy my T5 set up. I just ordered all my nuts, ppm tester, pH test and what nots.

So I am trying to save money if I can just by using the HPS from start to finish until I get enough money for my next run around.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 9, 2009)

Never mind I found my answer and it's yes so that if anyone else asks the same question.
You would need a ballast that does both HPS and HM.


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

With that money did you buy one of those timers with a bybass in it? Man I can't for the life of me remember what its called..
Anyways a regular store bought timer can't handle the power load for long periods of time. Some one on here built a diy one.
Hick what is it called?


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

"No more bad timers" by grow dude.  Sorry your going to need to search for it I can't copy the link


----------



## Real78 (Mar 10, 2009)

I going to buy a heavy duty one when I order my 600 watt HPS/MH digital set up.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 10, 2009)

you can run hps from start to finish with no problems. And if later on you have the cash you can buy a conversion bulb. Some of the digital system will run both hps and MH. However running the MH bulbs in a digital unit will shorten the life of the ballast. My Lumatek 600 says it can fire both types of bulbs but recommends HPS only.


----------



## Herm (Mar 10, 2009)

I am running a hortilux super blue HPS and I plan on running it all the way through my cycle.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2009)

Herm said:
			
		

> I am running a hortilux super blue HPS and I plan on running it all the way through my cycle.



Why are you using a blue light to flower?


----------



## Real78 (Mar 10, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> With that money did you buy one of those timers with a bybass in it? Man I can't for the life of me remember what its called..
> Anyways a regular store bought timer can't handle the power load for long periods of time. Some one on here built a diy one.
> Hick what is it called?



   I will be ordering my timer with my light set up from HTG, you can edit your package so I will get the digital one for now. I am only going to be running a 600 watt from start to finish as these girls are going to be helping me with my head aces that are so bad right now I almost have to call work and tell them I am calling in sick.

  Man, my head is banging right now I am going to have to give my brother a call to see if he has any girls. So my set up is going to be small more for personal so I should be good as not really using to much electric and I am going to be buying a grow tent. Some time next week if everything goes well.


----------



## Herm (Mar 10, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why are you using a blue light to flower?


 
Mostly cost, I cant afford multiple bulbs at this point.  I was also told that this bulb would work fine through flowering.  Here is the info from the site.




> The EYE SUPER *BLUE* lamp features the extraordinary power of Super HPS and the balanced spectrum of Hortilux Blue in one bulb!  The benefits of Metal Halide and High Pressure Sodium together: vigorous growth, accelerated development, and hearty flowering! The lamps unmatched energy spectrum provides the optimum light for plant growth through the entire growth cycle.


Do you think this is a mistake?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 10, 2009)

That bulb will be fine. EYE makes the best bulbs IMO.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 11, 2009)

Herm said:
			
		

> Mostly cost, I cant afford multiple bulbs at this point.  I was also told that this bulb would work fine through flowering.  Here is the info from the site.
> 
> 
> Do you think this is a mistake?



I was thinking about the same thing. I saw that HTG has a bulb that has HPS and MH in one bulb and I was like *** would that really work. How good would it really be anyone tried these bulbs, meaning the two in one HPS/MH bulb.


----------



## Herm (Mar 11, 2009)

Well I will let you know how mine turn out..

Everything I have is from bag seed.

One is supose to be blueberry one is supose to be blueberry frost one is supose to be nebula the others are just random bag seed.  I figured for my first time no reason to spend money on seeds until I can control my room just like I want.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2009)

Herm said:
			
		

> Mostly cost, I cant afford multiple bulbs at this point.  I was also told that this bulb would work fine through flowering.  Here is the info from the site.
> 
> 
> Do you think this is a mistake?



No, I had not seen this bulb before.  I am always interested in seeing new things (well new to _*me*_ ).  Thanks.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 11, 2009)

Herm said:
			
		

> Well I will let you know how mine turn out..
> 
> Everything I have is from bag seed.
> 
> One is supose to be blueberry one is supose to be blueberry frost one is supose to be nebula the others are just random bag seed.  I figured for my first time no reason to spend money on seeds until I can control my room just like I want.



That's what I am doing, I don't want to spend money until I understand what I am suppose to do. So I will be checking how my ppm and pH will be acting on my first run. I will be keeping detail notes on what did what.


----------

